# Montana 3840



## joecap (Dec 24, 2009)

Have roughly 300 hours and no reverse and PTO is out, could this be related/ Does the fluid that facilitates the Transmission serve the PTO?Cost on repairs on this be in excess of 1k? This Montana has been a disappointment. From a Engine that runs hot to Hydraulic leaks, I would of done better with a Mahindra or a Kibota from what I hear.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Joe. Sorry to hear about your bad experience and problems with your Montana tractor. Did you buy this tractor new? If so, is the dealer working with you on these problems?


----------



## joecap (Dec 24, 2009)

Part of the problem, he is out of business and he lasted only a short time. In Central Florida and a dealer close by is hard to find. Sent a wire to Manufactuer today, maybe I can make some progress.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eh Joe ,bum luck.I hope this is not the norm for these tractors.I just bought a r3644hst.The local dealer isn't fancy but has lived tractors and farming his whole life .He would doing most anything to get a guy fixed up and going.He tells me the Montana people WANT to hear of the troubles users have (so they can improve things) and keep their customers happy.Is yours hydro.I found the little vent for the trans housing had got damaged in mine and could have let water inside.I caught mine doing a once over full check apon getting the tractor.My dealer felt silly that he missed it and got me one(no charge)asap.I also noted a missing inner air filter and a clouded headlight(all taken care of no?s)The dealer had seen the headlight but was surprised about the inner filter(may have got "lifted "during transport to Canada?Hope when you get fixed up ya don't have many more problems.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 31, 2011)

Got a montana tractor have had problems with it since day one. same thing--no reverse, no forward, hydraulic leaks, shoddy welding-the bucket is now broke. keeps breaking,


----------



## Rohnflyer (Mar 13, 2015)

I am joining the no dealer you are on your own club in Mt Airy MD. My 3840 is stuck in reverse with less than 650 hours of use. The Sundowner tractor people have hooked me up with 200.00 worth of gears but I am on my own splitting it in three pieces to get the main shaft out to replace them. Prior to that at 500 hours the clutch disk rivets sheared and I was into 32 hours of labor replacing the clutch. Now I know why this thing was 10K less than a JD or Kubota. At this point I could not give the thing away so I might as well quit whining, buy the $75.00 service manual, get a boat load of tools together, and get at it. Bought it from Big Sky tractor in Hagerstown MD. Went out of business 2 years after I bought it.


----------

